# 10ML60 w/ Predator



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Let me just say that the 99.00 (on sale) I spent for the 6.5 (212cc) Predator engine from HF was one of the best investment's I have made on snow blower repairs. I have three blowers, including this one, which has been sitting for years with a bad engine. I replaced it this fall with the Predator, and took it out today for its first run in an inch or so of wet icy snow. Handled it flawlessly, not one clog on my double driveway, including the end left by the town plow. I even did my neighbors as well. Had it in a higher gear than normal and ate that stuff and spit it way out without skipping a beat.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Some 10M ers would be horrified with your success...Old metal deserving old power and all that. I say good for you. Sometimes extreme measures are necessary. MH


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, I shelved the original, and will probably replace the carb and perform some other work on that engine when I retire, to bring it back to life as a spare, but for now, the Predator is an awesome setup which turns this old model into a real performer again. This now joins my line up, which includes a 10M4 with a new B&S w/electric start (did that for the Mrs.) as well as my beast, the 7100-2 Yardman.


----------



## Georgegn (Feb 17, 2015)

*Predator*

I have a few of those 100 dollar motors.I think anyone that doesn't think they are the greatest,hasn't used one.. My old Ariens throws snow farther,makes less noise,starts easier and even uses less gas.If it doesnt start by the 2nd pull.The kill switch is on or your out of gas..


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Oneacer, did you open the main jet a bit on that Predator?. Or are you using the stock main jet?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:icon-wwp: Lets see this Predator powered snow monster !!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Note the side view with chute linkage adjustment:

Also, did not make any main jet adjustments ...


----------



## NorthwoodsTodd (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks for that second picture of the left side. I picked up the 212cc for mine and I had a similar idea for relocating the chute crank. I'm gonna copy yours as it looks easiest. In the middle of chopping the mounting bolts now. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## KMR (Dec 30, 2015)

The blower looks alot like mine. Minus the cool new motor. Lol. How difficult was it to set up? I was determined to get my old motor running. But at what point should I just give up.


----------



## KMR (Dec 30, 2015)

What year is that?


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing pics. 

I noticed you said that it had no issue with an inch of wet icy snow. Do you have an impeller kit as well?


----------



## NorthwoodsTodd (Oct 3, 2015)

KMR, mine looks exactly alike and mine is a 66. I'm done tinkering with the old tecumseh h60 in mine after two months on and off. I'm just not a small engine guy. I've done everything I can think of and it now fails to spark. I gave up and found the 212cc for $120 and figured worth a shot. This last snowstorm that dumped on us showed me I'd rather have a working snowblower instead of a project.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

$99 Predator Coupon Code till end of year
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/72418-predator-update.html


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@KMR

Not difficult at all ... few minor issues, common sense will prevail ... If you are asking yourself at what point, you are probably already there, for 99.00 ... 

I believe it is a 64' ...

@Stang

No impeller kit, original impeller ... it even surprised me that there were no clogs, I am very impressed....


----------



## KMR (Dec 30, 2015)

Exactly what I'm thinking. The project idea is a hobby but the motor is 44 years old. Don't want t too keep throwing money at it. It's fine to tinker, but I need it to work when its go time.


----------



## KMR (Dec 30, 2015)

The link for the predator coupon didn't open?


----------



## JonB (Oct 9, 2015)

I just drug home a brand new Ariens Compact 24 and it has what appears to be a knock-off of a Predator engine on it . Ariens calls it an Ariens 9.5 something or other?? So I don't see why a real Predator wouldn't work??

Jack


----------



## NorthwoodsTodd (Oct 3, 2015)

You have to go on the website to use the coupon. I got mine in store before I saw it and walked out for $120. Totally worth it so far. Install was easy and the old monster runs like a champ now. 

I used 1 1/2 hex flange bolts (5/16 m8) from Ace for the new mounting studs and the fit was perfect. Hardest part was getting my wife to help install it with the blower tipped in the service position so the bolts didn't drop out. Every thing else seemed to fit right up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Here is the link, 99.00 on coupon code. I am lucky to have a brick and mortar store right in the next town.

6.5 HP (212cc) OHV Horizontal Shaft Gas Engine EPA/CARB


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Looks great! This is the best way to get these things running!


----------



## Georgegn (Feb 17, 2015)

*Ariens re-power*

Heres mine with taller chute and impellor kit.Things a beast.With chains it pulls me up steep icey over driveway


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Northw8186 said:


> KMR, mine looks exactly alike and mine is a 66. I'm done tinkering with the old tecumseh h60 in mine after two months on and off. I'm just not a small engine guy. I've done everything I can think of and it now fails to spark. I gave up and found the 212cc for $120 and figured worth a shot. This last snowstorm that dumped on us showed me I'd rather have a working snowblower instead of a project.


I agree wholeheartly. Engine maintenance at a lawn cutting company Is where I developed my appreciation of Japanese made small engines. Both Briggs and Stratton and Tecumseh became complacent same old flathead engines for years and years. Honda developed it's expertise in making motorcycle engines and built one heck of a nice small general purpose motor. Tecumseh was already on the financial ropes even before the Chinese engines came out


----------

